# disguise yourself as facebook official page and comment on official page



## truegenius (Apr 4, 2015)

hey there, i was browsing facebook and saw that someone is using a technique to look exactly like official page in comment section of that official page
dows anybody know about this trick ?

here is an example post link
*www.facebook.com/LazarAngelovFitne...3196.443229005693699/1192884857394773/?type=1

and here in pics below you can see that his name links to official page but his pic links to fake page
*www.erodov.com/forums/imagehosting/20288551ff94553902.jpg

*www.erodov.com/forums/imagehosting/20288551ff9453d633.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 4, 2015)

ummmm... so what ? these things happen like every day


----------



## truegenius (Apr 4, 2015)

this is different from those things your are thinking

i saw that this things works like magic to get likes for your fresh page

for example this page
*www.facebook.com/RayGoFitness

that fake page is sharing that page and it had below 300 likes before i posted this question

and now it went up by 51 likes

something new pages can't get without promotion even in dream

and their is no way to stop promotion by this technique because a user can create infinite pages to promote and the official page can't ban that page , they can just report and wait for facebook to review and remove that page which takes more than 24 hours
and there is no way for a normal user to report that page to facebook , and best thing is even if we do then the user can create infinite page thus there is no way to stop this thing and we get much much better returns than other normal technique of using your original profile for promotion ( which take forever for just single like )

so i was thinking to make a fake profile and tons of pages like this and to promote my original page

so i am googling to know this technique but still no progress

- - - Updated - - -

worst part is that i can't even figure out what to search on google
"how to comment as official page"
"how to look like official page"
?

- - - Updated - - -

*finally i found the way to do that, its not the exact way but it works
note :- use only fake profile to do this

steps to do this

1) go to lazar angelov official page ( link *www.facebook.com/LazarAngelovFitness )

2) open any post and find the fake profile of lazar angelov

3) then click on the profile pic of fake lazar angelov to go to fake page of lazar angelov

4) then place your mouse just before the word which describe type of page ( community or something else ) and click and hold left click of mouse and then drag to upper line ( you may see a sign like '  (single quote) at that place ) then your invisible name will get selected and will get highlighted ( the place where name comes will become all blue ) then copy that selected name ( either by ctrl+c or by right click and copy )

5) create a page and when it ask for name, then just paste the above copied name ( on successful copy paste the "name" will get removed this means invisible name is pasted ) then just proceed with the page creation steps and upload the profile of the official page you want to copy ( use fresh profile pic of that official page ) and complete the page creation

6) now come to the official page and go to comment section of a post then use tagging feature of facebook to tag that official page and then start your promotion content from next line and post the comment and its done, then just keep posting and keep promoting


Note :- if you want more invisible official looking pages like this then when entering name during page creation you will need to paste that invisible name twice ( without deleting ) for second page else facebook will say that you already have a page with same name and so on for third page forth page.......*


----------

